# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Buying Neverwinter Astral Diamonds | Good Price | Safe Trading

## Kugogizo

Contact Info:

Discord: Kugogizo#2810 (Discord Unique ID: 149090192710434816)

*Important:* I'm only dealing with sellers and suppliers on my discord, don't try to contact me elsewhere because I won't answer your message. 
I will only answer here before you deliver the order so that I confirm that I'm the real one. 

Why you should sell to me

I'm an old and experienced vendor & farmer who has 100% positive feedback on several marketplace platforms 
I always strive to give a good price 
I pay immediately after a delivery
I can use many payment methods
My currency & item delivery methods are extremely safe, I won't force you to do something that will put your account & work at risk

Price & Payment Method

The price is always determined by the current market standards. You should contact me for more information.

I pay with Skrill, Crypto, Wise, Bank Transfer, and through marketplaces. I'm open to other payment methods if you prefer something else.

Payments are given after order completion only, I don't pay upfront and I rarely buy before an order is given, I mostly buy on demand.

Contact Info

Discord: Kugogizo#2810 (Discord Unique ID: 149090192710434816)

*Security Tip:* Contact me on this site before delivery in order to avoid potential imposters.

Send me a message and I will answer as fast as I can. If you are not getting an answer it means that I sleep or I'm not at home.

----------


## XescWar

I have an xbox account, would you consider buying it? There are items that are not linked accounts, if you sell them, you will get 75 million astral diamonds

----------

